
New microsite – Feedback Appreciated - zhumidifier
https://waterhumidifier.com
======
DamonHD
1st point - I dislike sites where I have to turn on JS to see anything
meaningful, and I often back out for safety.

2nd point - a forced delay to get to the meat of the site is very irritating,
eg on a second visit.

~~~
zhumidifier
Valid points. Thank you for the feedback!

